# Diver Cert Course



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking to get certified in February or March. I know that many people are affiliated with, or have

a dive shop that they prefer and can recommend. I am curious of the cost, and when some upcoming dates are? 

My 28th birthday is Feb 22d, and I'm going to try to get my parents to get me this, or maybe something like a nice

mask... Thanks, all information will be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

DKdiver and Rocklobster on here were my instructors, and they were great! Was very personal instruction.I later got my Nitrox cert at MBT from Spearfisher. Either way you can't go wrong.

As far as buying gear, see the guys at MBT.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/8/2008)*DKdiver and Rocklobster on here were my instructors, and they were great! Was very personal instruction.I later got my Nitrox cert at MBT from Spearfisher. Either way you can't go wrong.
> 
> As far as buying gear, see the guys at MBT.




What he said!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The last I heard about the price of the cert for MBT, it was $159.99 for the entire course. That includes everything except your snorkle gear (mask, snorkel, fins, booties). Hopefully one of the guys at MBT or other shops will shoot you a PM or post their Open Water class details.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FelixH (1/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (1/8/2008)*DKdiver and Rocklobster on here were my instructors, and they were great! Was very personal instruction.I later got my Nitrox cert at MBT from Spearfisher. Either way you can't go wrong.
> ...


I second, err, third that...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just completed the course this past weekend at MBT. The cost was 160 bucks for the class and you have to buy your mask, fins, and snorkel. Everything else is supplied to you. Total cost of the course was around 350 bucks including mask, fins, and snorkel. My instructor was awesome and would highly recommend doing it through MBT. The only downside to the whole course was the water was flippin freazin!!!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Get w/ Rich, user name 'spearfisher', from MBT. He is doin' my stress/rescue starting 01/09. You can do SSI, PADI, or NAUI cert. Also, Josh @ MBT did my Nitrox and he's jam up as well! I am going to be going all out for my Instructor Cert. and am using MBT, go check 'em out at the new shop, 3920 Barrancas Ave or online at mbtdivers.com


----------

